

An Ode to DiskWarrior, SuperDuper, and Dropbox - amilr
http://daringfireball.net/2010/03/ode_to_diskwarrior_superduper_dropbox

======
amock
He thinks everything is fine, but unless he has some way to verify the data he
copied from that failing drive there may be corrupted data that he will notice
later. I really wish Apple would add a filesystem with some data integrity
features. Even if they're not going to go with ZFS they could at least have a
checksum so that you can know when your data is bad even if it can't be
repaired.

------
weaksauce
I just had to use SuperDuper to restore my drive that failed on Friday.
Painless and easy.

All I had to do was put the new drive in place of the old drive and boot from
the USB drive. After booting in restore the USB drive to the new drive and all
was OK in the world again.

